# New member cichlid fever



## Posjr408 (Mar 22, 2017)

What's up guys, new to the forums. I have a 55 cichlid tank mixed with 20gallon sump I made. 10g shrimp tank. 40 gallon community tank. And my latest purchase is 125 gallon and working on it to be a cichlid tank.

I joined the forums to get help very new to the cichlid world. I been jumping lps hunting nice peacocks but is turning in to dead ends. I picked up 3 of these today I hope they are z rocks from petsmart today. Maybe some one can confirm that for me because after looking online these guys have stripes unlike the pics online.

Anyways I'll slam a few pics up.











































post image


----------



## Posjr408 (Mar 22, 2017)

post image


----------



## Posjr408 (Mar 22, 2017)

My favorite right now has the most sharp colors.

post image

post image


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Your favorite is a male _Pelvicachromis pulcher_, the common Krib. It does not belong with Malawian Cichlids, as it is from West Africa and lives in very soft, acid waters. It also is not as aggressive as the Mbuna, Peacocks, and Haps you have, especially the _Pseudotropheus crabro_, and will likely suffer when these fish reach full maturity.

Otherwise, an interesting tank.


----------



## Posjr408 (Mar 22, 2017)

Chromedome thanks for the info I'll keep an eye out. I have another spare tank I may have to consider starting. Only reason I like my boring krib is because of the colors. Pic doesn't show it's true brightness in colors, rest of my cichlids are kinda dull in color accept this guy my other favorite.

Orange guy in center. Sorry I guess my next step is to learn the names of my fish 

upload for facebook


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The kribensis type "might" survive if you change your stocking, which you are going to need to do anyway.

First, the yellow crested fish are not z-rocks. Probably a hybrid sulfur crested Peacock.

Second, if you want to keep the peacocks, I'd recommend removing the auratus, johanni type, crabro,


----------



## Posjr408 (Mar 22, 2017)

I guess you can tell I didn't do much homeworking when starting my cichlid tank. When I first started about 5 months ago I just went out and bought anything cichlid that caught my eye. I even had a jack demplsy which I had to rehome real quick. For my 125 I plan on adding the peacocks first today. Than start sorting out the ones that are compatible.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

So will you rehome the mbuna (auratus, johannii, crabro)? Because I don't think the 55G is appropriate for them either.


----------



## Posjr408 (Mar 22, 2017)

I have no clue at this moment. Once my water temp gets up I'll pull my peacocks out into the 125 than need to reconsider what I have left and what to do next. For sure rehome the ones I don't care for much like the crabro and auratus that I have. I have about 18 fish total in my 55.


----------



## Posjr408 (Mar 22, 2017)

Can I get an id on this cichlid

pictures of a safe


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Try posting the pic in the Unidentified forum.


----------



## Posjr408 (Mar 22, 2017)

Can I get an id on this guys.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

White fish, albino socolofi is what they are traded as.

Ps acei blue with yellow fins

Yellow with black fins - Labidochromis caeruleus
Blue with bars - Ps elongatus type.
yellow/orange with no markings - red zebra or hybrid of...

Of these, only the acei and Labs will work with peacocks... most of the time.


----------



## Posjr408 (Mar 22, 2017)

Fogelhund said:


> White fish, albino socolofi is what they are traded as.
> 
> Ps acei blue with yellow fins
> 
> ...


Thanks, I owe you a beer!

Seriously going to have my daughter help me id and put up maybe some stickies around my tank hahaha.she likes to help that would be nice for her.


----------



## Posjr408 (Mar 22, 2017)

Googleing the names now and the albino socolofi is a mean little sucker for his size. He spend most of his time hiding but if you cross his white shell he hides under its on!

Rest are peacful for now.


----------



## Posjr408 (Mar 22, 2017)

Picked up a new guy today and made some progress on the 125 today. GFI installed ,ran some stripes and added a led light stripe. Tonight I'll plan out my sump design and hopefully get that glued up tomorrow.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Maybe Aulonocara Eureka, or hybrid of... Eureka is line bred jacobfriebergi Otter Point.


----------



## Posjr408 (Mar 22, 2017)

$15 gamble I hope he colors up some day nice.


----------



## Posjr408 (Mar 22, 2017)

Did alittle shopping today. 11 cents a lb. 250 lbs total.


----------

